# PlayTime Minis 2015 Foals



## MountainWoman (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, I've been busy moving and doing other things so I'm late starting this thread but I have a baby due next week. Lovely Reflections Paradigm, a wonderful, sweet tempered homozygous tobiano mare, is bred to Fiesta Acres Stormy Night. Paradigm is teeny, tiny 29" and has to be the sweetest mare that ever lived and thankfully she is not a maiden.

Here's the photos from today.













But I only have one suggestion for everyone - always check your stud reports and calendar your dates at multiple stages.

I haven't been on the board because I've been busy but wondering if Paradigm will be the first in 2015 or someone is ahead of me?

Glad I'm not foaling out in Vermont for sure.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow fun!!!! And I'm twirlin my hair over my 30in maiden. Lol I'm nervous. She's cute looks sweet as can be :-D I'm sure your gonna get some fun color from her congrats. Can't wait to see what pops out


----------



##  (Jan 9, 2015)

She looks great. Hopefully she'll get some rolling done and move that baby into position for delivery. Goodness knows, baby can't come out sideways, so give her lots of time and room to roll as we wait excitedly for the birth.

Looks like she could elongate a bit more, and hopefully get that udder going a bit more, or does she usually fill at foaling? Very excited to see how she progresses and praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one! I love these little tiny ladies, they can pop them out just fine, and they are so much fun since they "fill up" so quickly.

Keep us posted with some more pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Sara, great to hear from you again and with such exciting news! Your sweet little one looks fabulous, but like Diane, I'm hoping that she does a little more shopping before deciding to foal. Be sure to keep us updated with her progress please.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for your welcome Ladies. She usually fills right at foaling so I'd better keep a close eye. I'll watch for her rolling but so far she seems to be enjoying basking in the sunshine and not that into rolling.

I also have my beloved Wish due to foal in late February. Wish's final foal bred to LM Idols Hawks Burton. Posting a photo of Wish. I'll do photos of her lady parts as well.

Photo of Wish.




And link to LM Idols Hawks Burton if you want to see him.

LM Idols Hawks Burton Link

It's good to see everyone again!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 11, 2015)

She is such a beautiful mare Sara, I cant wait to see what she is going to give you this year. Do you have any other mares foaling in 2015?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome back Sara , can't wait to see what they are preparing for you for your 2015 arrivals


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Ryan. Good to see you again. Yes, Anna, I have others this year. One mare, Poco De Oro Ritzy In Red, bred also to Burton is being foaled out at Ten-L and the rest are up to me. My others are arriving late April so haven't posted them. They are bred to the one and only Little King's A Billion Bucks. Saying that because I love that stallion. He's got the most loving personality and is like a puppy and he stamps his foal with his gorgeous head and loving disposition.

I do have one that might interest Diane. I purchased Avalon's A Patch of Blue and she's bred to Teacher's Pet Starchief, a black appy, and I think Diane knows him well. I also have an RFM Thunder Inkii foal due and very excited about that as these are Inkii's last foals in the United States as he was sold abroad.

Here's a photo of Patches for you.




Anyway, it's going to be an exciting foaling season with you and everyone's foals arriving. Love seeing them all. Thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 11, 2015)

So excited to see your babies getting close

beautiful mares


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Lori and I should mention I'm honored to add your most fantastic Spice to our foaling line up. She and Wish have totally bonded and I refer to them as my blondes because they stand out and are always together.

Here is beautiful Spice. And I should mention Spice is so loving and good natured and in your pocket friendly. She's everything anybody could want in a mare and so much more.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jan 11, 2015)

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you Ryan. Good to see you again. Yes, Anna, I have others this year. One mare, Poco De Oro Ritzy In Red, bred also to Burton is being foaled out at Ten-L and the rest are up to me. My others are arriving late April so haven't posted them. They are bred to the one and only Little King's A Billion Bucks. Saying that because I love that stallion. He's got the most loving personality and is like a puppy and he stamps his foal with his gorgeous head and loving disposition.
> 
> I do have one that might interest Diane. I purchased Avalon's A Patch of Blue and she's bred to Teacher's Pet Starchief, a black appy, and I think Diane knows him well. I also have an RFM Thunder Inkii foal due and very excited about that as these are Inkii's last foals in the United States as he was sold abroad.
> 
> ...


Hey Sara, I didn't know about your Starchief foal coming!! I will be anxious to see the pintaloosa foal!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 11, 2015)

Hoping for blue eyed Pintaloosa Pam. Trying to cover the color spectrum this year


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2015)

Ah yes, I know Starchief VERY well. And I owned his momma for many years. HE produces exceptionally fine babies, and this should be a beautiful pintaloosa!! I'll be praying for blue eyes for you, and can't wait to see the SPOTS!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 15, 2015)

Paradigm today.













Beautiful warm, sunny weather here so we are okay in that regard.


----------



## Kim P (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness, she is so big and so little. How tall is she? She is adorable!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 15, 2015)

She's right at 29". I had a 28" maiden mare foal last year and thankfully all went well. Paradigm is not a maiden so hoping all goes well. I love my Aunties who help me through this.


----------



##  (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh, she's looking fabulous! I love those tiny mommas. Foaled out quite a few of those little ladies over the years, and some just "POP" their babies out! That's what we're praying for when the time comes !!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 16, 2015)

Me too Diane! I'll be with her and she's experienced at popping out babies thankfully.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 21, 2015)

The weekly photos. I don't think they show much change from last week.










Looking from behind. Too much sun glare to do underneath her today.


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2015)

/monthly_01_2015/post-44134-0-64675500-1420836986_thumb.jpg/monthly_01_2015/post-44134-0-08756100-1421878931_thumb.jpg

Looks like there's some good progress made in lining baby up! She's looking great!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good Sara






Looks like she is moving forward wonderfully


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 21, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone. She has been doing some rolling and seems to be her normal, happy self every day. I'm very excited for this baby. Thanks for all your help. I love having input so I know everything is okay.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 24, 2015)

I was speaking with Paradigm's previous owner and she told me exactly what signs to look for and that she foals usually on 313 days so I don't know if you still want me to post photos? She's doing well.


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

You know how we love pictures, so if you don't mind we'd love to keep seeing them. I'm praying for a LOUD pintaloosa so anxiously awaiting this delivery! And you know that past history is a good guideline, but sometimes they can be tricky and do a change-up!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 28, 2015)

Paradigm at day 306. If she foals according to her usual schedule, we have 4 more days to go.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking Great Sara





Lets hope she is right on Schedule


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Ryan. I always think a watched mare never foals but I shall remain hopeful.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2015)

Thats very true


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 28, 2015)

Fingers crossed, can't wait :-D


----------



##  (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going to say a bit longer than 4 days, but I could be wrong. Se looks like some rolling is in order to get baby a bit more lined up, and a little more loosening and elongation. She looks a little forward of center so looking good there. But my guess is a bit longer than four days.

By the way.... I'll be very happy to be wrong if she decides the time is right. LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm fine with waiting longer. We've been having gorgeous, warm weather and next week is a cold snap so waiting beyond that would be great. I have Wish coming up at 300 days February 15th so the closer in age the foals are the better for them and me.

Then I have a nice long break until May.

Thanks Diane and Ryan and LKBlazin!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your little one! Shouldnt be to much longer if she follows close to her norm!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you Bonny.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 31, 2015)

Paradigm today.


----------



##  (Feb 1, 2015)

She's showing some progress but still looks like she needs to 'relax' and elongated more. She's doing great! So pretty and I can't wait to see what she's cooking!


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 3, 2015)

has she had her baby yet...


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 4, 2015)

No not yet. I'll do photos when he or she is born.


----------



## little lady (Feb 4, 2015)

I' m excited to see this foal. I have a son of hers(in my avatar).


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh wow, Little Lady!! That's exciting. I LOVE Paradigm. She's one very special mare so I know your colt is too. Love finding relatives. Do you have more photos of him to post? Just went to your website and he looks just like his Mama. Paradigm is bred this time to Fiesta Acres Stormy Knight instead of Star Skipper. You have a great colt there and love seeing him.


----------



## little lady (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks! I think he is pretty special. I have always been a huge fan of Paradigm. I will try to find some pics and see if I can post them.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 6, 2015)

Paradigm day 314. Doesn't look like anything is happening. I can tell the baby has dropped though from the way she's carrying it. I don't know if I should be concerned or if nature is just taking a while. She's acting fine and happy.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 6, 2015)

Giver her a couple days, maybe she is enjoying her free time




. But if you really do feel concerned, then calling the vet won't hurt. Her belly deffinatly looks as though it has dropped. But she still needs some baggage. She also needs to relax her lady parts a bit more. Does her tail seem loose at all? Sorry if you put the answer in a previous post.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Rebecca, no her tail isn't loose and she seems a long way out from foaling to me at the moment. Just doesn't seem at all ready even though the baby has dropped. I can feel he or she has dropped in the past couple of days. I always worry. She's not acting strange or as if anything is wrong and is eating well and drinking enough and her usual happy self.

Thanks for posting. I'm a worrier and you helped.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 6, 2015)

Good to know I helped. If I were in your shoes due to the baby dropping and lack of her tail being soft/and no vulva relaxation I would call my vet. Just to ask what there opinion is. Not to spend money on an appointment unless recommended by my vet. Just for my sanity lol. Also calling her previous owner to see what they think. But honestly I'm a worrier too.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 6, 2015)

Other more experienced members probably have some idea as of what to do. Hopefully one of them will see this soon and give you better suggestions. Who knows maybe Diane will be on soon. I think the magic words are its raining appys


----------



##  (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry, on Friday's I have a standing dinner with a friend, so it takes me a while to get on here. But, no worries, she looks very good and is progressing nicely by the looks of things. She's elongating more, and looks perfectly normal and doing fine.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 7, 2015)

Hope you had a great dinner Diane. I've got a wonderful vet out here and he told me if I need him any time at any hour all I have to do is call and one of them will be out.

I think perhaps I'm just totally impatient and then the baby dropped and I thought it would happen.

Thank you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 7, 2015)

Taking a Paradigm break and getting started with the grand senior mare ASA Wish Upon A Star - her final foal this year bred to LM Idols Hawks Burton. Wish will be at 300 days on February 16th so here's her first photos. When she foaled for me last time, she had no bag at all prior to foaling so that won't be an indicator unless everything is different this year.

I don't know if this picture shows it because her head is down but that is one big baby in there. She looks so heavily pregnant.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 7, 2015)

Woo you can say heavily pregnant again lol. How tall is she\ old? She's very pretty, id love to see her shaved.


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2015)

She's looking great! Is she a little momma? The little ones can look so "full" so early, but she's lovely!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2015)

Wish is a giant for me at 34", she's 20 years old and this is her final foal. She's a grand old lady in the miniature world as the dam to many champions. Early in her career she won Mare and Foal class at Worlds and my fondest hope would be for her to finish her career this way with this coming foal. Then she'll be retired on my farm and stay with me forever.

Here's some photos of my Wish. When she was out being bred to Burton last spring, I thought she deserved a professional photo shoot so had pro pics done too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2015)

She is still gorgeous at 20.....what a grand lady


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you Lori. I'm so honored to have her in my life.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 8, 2015)

She looks great for 20 and amazing with pro photos


----------



## Kim P (Feb 8, 2015)

She is so pretty. You have given her an awesome time! Love the way she gets to retire. The professional pics are great.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you Kim and Rebecca.


----------



## little lady (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like you have a beautiful line up. My guess with Wish would be with her being older things are stretched out...then again it very well may be a bigger foal. Got to love mother nature.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 9, 2015)

It's really hard to tell with Wish for sure as she gets absolutely no bag before she foals. I think she has quite a bit of rolling to do to line the baby up or it could be a giant baby



Here's her foal (filly) she had for me in 2013 at a few days old.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 9, 2015)

Very cute, wow look at those legs


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe it's those long legs on the new baby sticking out of Wish's side now


----------



## Kim P (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness. That little foal is just darling!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you Kim! Wait until you have your baby and you'll be so excited. Nothing more wonderful than these foals.

Nothing is going on with Paradigm so I thought I'd introduce you to another mare on my foaling line up. I was going to wait until she is 300 days on 2/26 but she's looking huge so here she is - H A Little Princes Emerald Rose. Dam to many World champions, I've owned this small, doe eyed mare for a few years but this is the first foal she is having for me. I bred her to my Buckeroo son Little King's A Billion Bucks so I'm thinking the foal will be bay



Here is my sweet girl who is starting to waddle.













And here is my main man, Billion.


----------



## little lady (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my she sure needs a wide load or hanging low sign. I am thinking you just might get a bay foal...lol!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2015)

Bay it is then. (Don't mind me. I love playing with the different emoticons.) And yes, I had to count again because she is HUGE so I'm thinking a bay elephant horse.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe its just the camera but she is massive


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2015)

She is big. I think it's because she's small and she's older and has had many, many foals at other farms. I have my vet coming this week to check her though to make sure she's not having twins or to see if anything else is going on I need to be concerned about. Sometimes the small mares can look huge when they are near to term.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 10, 2015)

Who knows maybe its a petite baby sitting in womb that is king size lol  :-D


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes these older brood mares just look like they've filled up with foal, and look like they will foal anytime. But then they just wait it out. I've posted pictures I know you've seen of some of my bigger brood mares who looked like they would explode, and then carried 6-8 weeks more before presenting their perfect little ones.

They look great and I can't wait!!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 10, 2015)

She is huge! She looks as though she has lost her legs and is nothing but belly! She is pretty too! Daddy is really nice.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you. She's such a sweet mare. Last time she foaled, she had a giant colt for her owner (different sire) but hoping she has a tiny baby in there and if Diane is right and there is a lot of fluid, I shall prepare for a flood. She's still about 30 days out from foaling.

Thanks everyone for visiting my foaling thread and have a wonderful day. I'm just waiting on Paradigm to start the process.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, it was 70 degrees on Saturday and now we have snow. Paradigm is stalled for the bad weather but I took her out today to do photos. She's 324 days along. Baby has dropped but has been dropped for a while but all I see otherwise are very slight, small changes.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow what a little stinker, holding onto that baby so long




.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 16, 2015)

I know!! It's driving me crazy because I start to worry.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 16, 2015)

She's probably waiting for all that snow to be gone


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking Good Sara, wont be too much longer now. Really looking forward to seeing what she has been preparing for you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Rebecca and Ryan.


----------



## little lady (Feb 16, 2015)

She is just cookin you a really good one.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll try to look at it that way Little Lady. I just get impatient.


----------



##  (Feb 16, 2015)

From these pictures I think you have a bit of time yet. Baby needs to move a bit more forward of center, and she needs to do a bit more on the elongation area, so no panicking yet. She's doing fine.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 17, 2015)

Then if she decides to wait the cold and snow will be gone which will be good but I'm guessing then maybe over 330 days. Maybe she and Wish will foal together.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Bonny (Feb 20, 2015)

Exciting!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you Holly. And congratulations to you!!

Day 329 for Paradigm and i think there's some slight progress or I might be imagining it.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 21, 2015)

Waiting patiently


----------



## Kim P (Feb 21, 2015)

Paradigm is bigger than Patty. Poor little thing. She is just too dang cute though.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you Kim. She kind of reminds me of a bowling ball at the moment.

Lori, I guess I'm glad it didn't happen during our ice storm the past two days but I'm ready only she isn't. Maybe she's waiting on the foal blankets I just bought to arrive.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 21, 2015)

Of course her baby has to be the most fashionable, so the new blanket is probably on her ckeck list



. She looks great and I feel like her belly has definitely changed a bit. Her udder also looks a bit different also.


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2015)

She's definitely made some good progress and looks like everything is moving ahead perfectly!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 22, 2015)

Bless her, she's such a little cutie. I also say 'watch out' once those foal blankets arrive!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh thank you Ladies. I feel so happy you see progress. It's hard to see when you're with someone every day. Here are the blankets made by our very own Melinda Selk of Maple Hollow Farms. She did an amazing job making them and I'm excited.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 22, 2015)

Love them your babies will be styling


----------



## Kim P (Feb 22, 2015)

Awe so cute. I just love them! Definitely going to be styling!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Ladies. I love dressing the babies.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh they are fabulous! Your babies are going to be very warm, cosy and smart!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Anna.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2015)

Day 331 and overnight big changes. Hurray



I'm thinking 24 to 36 hours???


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay!! Progress, big time. Very excited can't wait to see her baby  .


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't wait either Rebecca. Very excited to meet her foal but now comes the worry part for the actual birth.

On a good note, my foal blankets arrived so we are good to go.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 23, 2015)

Not long Now



Will be awaiting the Big news.

Best of luck


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you Ryan. Heading back out to the barn now. Will let you all know if anything happens. Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



##  (Feb 23, 2015)

Can't wait to hear your special announcement when it comes! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 23, 2015)

Getting exciting now. prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## Kim P (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope it is soon!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 24, 2015)

Any news!! I bet a filly. Lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 24, 2015)

Nothing going on. It's a beautiful warm, sunny day - perfect for foaling but Paradigm has other ideas.




Maybe tonight.


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2015)

We're just here waiting to hear.... if she decides it's time!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2015)

Paradigm day 333. I can see progress but I think she has a couple more days to go. Her previous owner says she always gets a really tight, full bag before foaling and it's not there yet. Nevertheless, I'm watching her constantly (and when I'm not watching her, I'm watching other people's mares on the cams. Because I think those of us in the Nutty Nursery are baby obsessed this time of year).


----------



## Kim P (Feb 25, 2015)

I am ready for a baby pic!


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, we are as "nutty" as our Nursery name!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 25, 2015)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see what's been cooking


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 26, 2015)

I think today is the day. Here's a photo from this morning.




She didn't want her breakfast which is most unusual and is just standing around. I think she's waiting too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 26, 2015)

She is looking real special today. Prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 26, 2015)

Best wishes!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 26, 2015)

best of luck


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 26, 2015)

Sending best Wishes Sara , She is looking ready to rock and roll





Cant wait for the news


----------



## Brody (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been hopping online regularly and feeling anxious to see what your foal will look like - so I can only imagine how excited you are getting! Prayers and best wishes for a safe foaling!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh wow. She is big!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 26, 2015)

The other side of her udder is now totally filled but she shows no signs of wanting to foal so I'm trying to balance watching her with giving her privacy but I feel certain the baby is going to make his or her appearance tonight. Hopefully I'll have happy news in the morning.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't wait for happy news!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 26, 2015)

In that case I'll be up bright and early. Well 640ish


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2015)

Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a wonderful new little one for you. Can't wait to hear you mews!!! Come on precious momma!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2015)

Hoping you have a little baby by now Sara, if not then good luck for when he/she decides to appear. Sorry I haven't posted much lately, been having trouble with internet connection for a few days and when I can get connected I'm spending so much time doing quick read throughs/catch ups/e-mails etc, I'm afraid to post incase I lose my connection!

Hoping to hear the good news soon.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you all but no baby yet. It was bitterly cold for here last night - 11 degrees - so I think she's waiting until we warm up.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2015)

If anyone is online now and can answer a question I have one - Paradigm has a full bag. During the course of today her hoo haw lengthened. She's been having contractions and every time she has one her hoo haw winks. All she wants to do is eat. She's not restless or pacing or giving any other signs of labor.

Do the contractions and the winking mean she is about to foal or is she still moving the foal into place?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm no expert but I would think if she is having contractions she should foal soon. Maybe some of the more experienced aunties will be here soon to answer. Keep your eye on her!!! Sorry I'm not much help : /


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. Having your support is a help. I'm watching her like a hawk but I'm always worried.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

Has she gone poo any?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

If she is an old pro at foaling she maybe in early labor and trying to hide it maybe??

Hoping the best for your little girl and foal!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, she's had many foals and she's gone potty today as normal. She's either eating hay or dozing standing up. Not at all restless and her usual happy self. I'm the nervous wreck.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sure you are, I would be too! If she is not in distress I'm sure she is ok. I bet she is in early labor. I had a maden mare show very little signs and just eating hay like nothing, then 30 mins later there was her foal!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm unsure about the winking when she has a contraction. I'm trying to remember if my mini mare did that.....


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2015)

That's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sure you and her will do great!!! : D


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 27, 2015)

Any changes yet?


----------



## Kim P (Feb 27, 2015)

I was expecting to see a pic of a new baby. I guess she is just going to keep you in suspense. Probably waiting for you to turn your head or go to the bathroom! Lol


----------



## little lady (Feb 27, 2015)

I am betting she is cooking one awesome lil filly...especially with her track record of colts. Positive vibes headed your way.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 27, 2015)

I have seen a funny video of a made going into labor, that thought she just needed to pee. Lol she kept winking and trying to pee. Finally her water broke.

Mare*


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Hope to see some sweet little baby pics soon!! : D


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2015)

Nothing going on at all. She's very calm and eating. I think she's waiting until March. Or at least until our newest snowstorm ends. Hoping to have news today. She's on day 336.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 28, 2015)

She is probably waiting for all the cold to go away. I don't blame her!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 28, 2015)

I think you are right.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Feb 28, 2015)

Well we are here waiting for when she is ready : )


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 28, 2015)

Ditto, I'll check back often


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2015)

Waiting anxiously!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe now that it's March


----------



## Kim P (Mar 1, 2015)

I expected to see a baby pic today. Maybe later on.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think so. Nothing going on. Supposed to be warm and sunny by end of the week so maybe she's waiting until then. Her daughter just foaled recently and took an extra long time to foal so maybe Paradigm is trying to go longer


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

Day 338 and nothing is happening although she's all bagged up so I called the vet and he is coming out tomorrow. I just am concerned and can't play the wait it out game. Hopefully she'll foal tonight but I'd rather have her checked and make sure everything is okay.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 2, 2015)

Hope she will foal tonight for you! If not let us know what the vet says tomorrow. Do you think maybe she was having some false labor the other day?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

I did read that mares can have obvious contractions like she was having for days before the actual event. I will let everyone know what the vet says and I'm just praying it isn't bad news.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope all goes well with the vet.


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2015)

I always tell everyone about my one mare "Carrie" who foaled on day 365 like clockwork EVERY year. So don't fret about the number of days, some ladies just like to hold on a bit longer than most.

But keep us posted on what the vet says, and we'll pray for ONLY good news for you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Diane. This is my first year having hand bred horses and I think I was better off with pasture bred and not knowing the exact date. Now I'm stressed to the max and worried. My friend just had a difficult birth with her mare so I think I'm just panicking. Thanks again. I feel better.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol this was my first year breeding my own girls, and I did hand also. Really don't like that its so presice. My first girl due took on the first season. I only bred her about 4times. Then one of my other girls is really tricky. Mares are funny


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2015)

Try not to stress , exact date is just predicted with a little education knowing when last bred

These mares do their own thing some are like clockwork others change from year to year.

We have always hand bred but it just gives you a good idea when to start watching, then we watch

She will eventualy show you her wondertful gift

We had a mare who for 3 yrs foaled at 319 days then she went the following year at 340

part of their job is to drive us crazy


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 2, 2015)

Kari found in a equine reproductive book that mares that are bred for Jan, Feb, and March deliver their foals a average of 10 days past there normal delivery time. So far, for me, it's true. Two years ago had a mare deliver at 354 days (health colt) and Feather is between 345-355. Foal is active. Foal decides when to be born. Maybe it knows that your weather was crappy and waited. Ours are waiting for the rain to go away.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks all. I hope so. We are in for a terrible ice/snow storm today and tomorrow and very low single digit temperatures so hoping baby is just waiting. He or she is alive that I know for sure thankfully.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 3, 2015)

We are all here for you and your little girl! Hoping the best!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2015)

Stay safe in this weather Sara.
storms here today and tomorrow also


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Praying for your little mare and a safe delivery. I have been reading and reading... I am going just as crazy as you with my little mare. This is my first solo foaling out of a mini. Tons of experience with biggies, but I have always taken my mini mares to a foaling barn.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your concern. All is well with Paradigm and the baby. I just have to wait a while longer it seems. Now I'm hoping she holds through the nasty weather we are going to have the next couple of days.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay!! Good news!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 3, 2015)

This weather just keeps getting stranger and stranger. Can't wait for summer. And I hate the heat.


----------



## little lady (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update.


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

Just hang in there..... you are one day closer!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Day 341 and we have a new FILLY!!!



Brown and white pinto with the most incredible dished head. Have to run back out to the barn and photos later. For all those who were worrying with me, I just wanted you to know.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 5, 2015)

Yay!!!! I almost jumped out of my skin when I saw you had a new post!!! Just had a good feeling!!! Lol

CONGRATS!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Can't wait for pics and details!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2015)

Big congrats Sara now we can all exhale for you


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

Yay congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Brody (Mar 5, 2015)

Woohoo, the wait is over - so happy for you, and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Just back from the barn. Baby is nursing well now and down for a nap. Had to take them into the tack room so I could crank the heat up to 80 so photos are from my tack room. They are back in the stall now with the heat lamps cranking. Just had to get her dry fast as it's very cold here.

Introducing Baby Flurry.


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Such a precious little girl. Congratulations





Now its mine and Rebeccas turn!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't wait. It's always a relief when they are safely on the ground.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

Now you need a spa day. My first should foal for about a month and a half now. So I think you got me beat KLM. And that's going by the calendar not her personal choice lol. Flurry is the perfect name, she is so refined.


----------



## mystic collies (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations, she is truly precious


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!!! : D


----------



## Kim P (Mar 5, 2015)

Awe, just gorgeous. Looks great in her coat too!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 5, 2015)

I like the name too! She came while we had snow!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you. Last baby photos for a while. Don't want to overwhelm everyone.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2015)

Many congratulations Sara, what a gorgeous little girl. I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief for you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you. I've been very worried this past week for sure.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 5, 2015)

She is Lovely Sara, Well worth the wait


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations again, Sara! She is just beautiful! I can't wait to meet her in person!





Pam


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------



## little lady (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats!! I knew she was cookin you a good one!!


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

It's times like these that I hate having to go to work! I hate waiting to see these incredible little ones arrive safely. congratulations to you and momma!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks so much!! Every time I went out to the barn today, Paradigm decided to take a nap so I got some sweet Mom and Babe photos. Here they are.







And nursing standing up while Mom rests.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 5, 2015)

Ooooooh my goodness that is just the most precious pic of mom and baby napping together!!! I would have to frame it!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, those are adorable mom and baby photos. So sweet!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

Very cute


----------



## little lady (Mar 6, 2015)

What precious memories you have captured! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you all. I've got a few weeks before my next foal and we're headed into warm weather in the 60s so no more worry about winter weather here. I'm going to relax and enjoy baby Flurry and I'll post photos of Wish and Rose later this weekend.

Thanks again!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

That's sounds nice 60s, I can almost feel the rays now


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 6, 2015)

It's in the 70's, heading for the 80's in Tucson. JUST NO GRASS!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

What!!! That's were I need to go. Although no grass would kill me. I need green lush foliage. Oh like those forests on the west coast with all the moss. Love moss. I tried growing some. Didn't work. Lol no green thumb for moss, just sedum.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't have grass yet. But our cold weather is officially over. Sigh of relief for the rest of my foals coming. It's the cold weather that scares me in foaling more than anything.


----------



## chandab (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats. So precious.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 7, 2015)

Flurry is a beauty! LOVE the napping pics.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)

I have news to share and I wrote to Diane before posting to make sure it's okay. I don't want to scare any newbies. Sometimes foaling goes well and sometimes nature has other ideas and plans in store. Long story short, baby Flurry is blind.

I'd been worried about Paradigm going so long before foaling and just call it a gut instinct but I knew something was wrong. When I saw Flurry, I was so overjoyed because there she was alive and breathing and beautiful. Later that day, I noticed her eyes were still teary but I went back and looked at photos of my other foals when they were born and I wasn't concerned because newborn foals do have rather wet eyes.

Day 2, I went to turn out Flurry and Mom and I noticed Flurry didn't really move around much but stuck to the same spot. Her eyes were watery as well but I thought perhaps it was because her long eyelashes were bothering her. Needless to say eyes are something you don't mess around with so I called the vet. And I had thoughts her vision might be limited because she was tearing but that was as far as my suspicions went.

The vet examined her and she is totally blind. Basically a congenital condition that probably will never, ever happen again if I were to breed Paradigm. Just a fluke of nature.

The vet says she has a good prognosis and that blind horses can and do live fulfilling lives. She will need a structured environment where she feels secure and knows her way around and I'm going to put bells on Paradigm so Flurry can find her easily. She's having no trouble finding her in the stall to nurse and her weight is healthy and she's thriving in every other way. Because she's been blind since birth this will be her "normal" and hopefully she'll adjust easily to her world.

I'm already reading all I can find on blind horses and I'm going to make sure Flurry has a happy productive life.

This isn't meant to scare any newbies to foaling. I had 4 healthy, happy foals born last year. Sometimes things do happen though and I hope by sharing my experience it will help others.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 12, 2015)

So sorry about Flurry. We have a older mare that is blind in one eye and going blind in her other. We paired her with another mare that is never mean to her. Was also told to put a bell on the other horse.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh no! I hate to hear this. Like you said though, this is her norm, so she will be okay adjusting to her surroundings. Never the less, she is still a beauty! I am so glad that she has you!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh Sara you know my heart goes out to you

I would say she is in the best place with you for care and a happy life


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the support and encouragement. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 12, 2015)

That just makes me just love Flurry even more! Your a great horse mom!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 12, 2015)

I would not see blindness nesasarilly as a negative. She will have all of her other senses heightened. And will probably be able to out wit all of her foaly friends




. She really is in the best place. You are quick to ask a question and find answers. She will be safe and loved with you.

Also if you wear a bell with a different tone, she will probably be able tell you from mom.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 12, 2015)

Rebecca, you are so right. She will have eagle ears and a nose like a blood hound. She will know her surroundings by feel better than the others. Little Flurry is just going to shine!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for your support. Means a lot to me and to Flurry.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2015)

She is in the best hands with you Sara


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2015)

I think that's a really neat idea.... to wear a bell with a different tone. She'll find you easily when you enter the pasture! I had a blind mare here who did very well, and was a great momma. She was very strict with her babies, and I gave her extra barn time bonding with her babies before I put her back out with the other mares. She had those babies so well trained that just one nicker would have her baby running right back to her no matter where they were.

I'm so happy that she has you in her life, as never will a horse be more loved and cared for. You'll be learning and enjoying her uniqueness for many years to come. She is ONE LUCKY GIRL!!!


----------



## little lady (Mar 13, 2015)

So sorry to her that about Flurry but it sounds like she has one fantastic human mother! My Dad has two blind horses(full size) and it amazes me how well they do. Seems like the key is to keep them in familiar surroundings. Since she was born blind she will know nothing else and do quiet well. John Lyons used to and may still ride a blind horse. Her future is as bright as anyone wants it to be. Best of luck!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Flurry Sara, she is very lucky to have someone as caring as you to look after her now and in the future.



I'm sure she will be fine with her Momma close by to watch over her and maybe in the future she will buddy up with another mini that you will be keeping. As has been says, she doesn't know any difference and her other senses will heighten to help her in the future. Good luck and please keep us updated with her progress - she's such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I've been so busy taking care of Flurry and the rest of the horses I haven't had time to catch up with the board. Rose is at day 320 tomorrow and looking huge with her big belly so I'll try to do photos tomorrow. Flurry is thriving and doing very well. She's a special filly for sure. Thanks again for all your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 15, 2015)

So glad to hear that Flurry is doing great!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

Back to the hoo haw photos. What do you think? She looks ready to go but she needs more of a bag???


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree I think she needs to shop a little more for milk supplies





Is this Rose ?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

No, not Rose. I was finally able to buy a mare (blue roan tobiano) that I've wanted for a few years and she's in foal to RFM's Thunder Inki. She was pasture bred and I was noticing today she's looking close. Anyway, I already own one of her foals, a tiny appy, who is now 2 years old. But to say I'm nervous about more babies would be a huge understatement. Anyway, here's a picture of the most awesome RFM's Blue Cindy who now makes her home with me and another is the picture of her filly I own.







r


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

She is stunning , no wonder you have had your eye on her for a while




And look at those spots





Don't be nervous , you do a wonderful job Sara


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Ryan.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

She's beautiful..... and where have you been hiding those SPOTS??????? That baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you. I love her. She is a total sweetheart and she matured at 27.5" so she's got spots and she's my favorite size. She got her temperament from her dam who is also a kind and loving mare. Hoping for lots of color from Inki. Here's his photo and photo used with permission.




I'm rambling but it's been a wonderful day washing horses in the 80 degree weather and now time for rest.

Thanks for visiting with me.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh, my favorite size too, and that's one handsome boy!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

oh wow!! now that will be a special baby. I have been watching inki for a while. They are the perfect pair. I cant imagine the color those two can throw. So exciting. And no need to be nervous. You will do perfectly fine, better than fine, you will deliver the most colorful baby of the year


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW !! I am even more excited for this arrival now. he is a ripper


----------



## Kim P (Mar 16, 2015)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks. I'm a huge Inki fan and now that he lives in Russia there will be no more USA foals. I have daily regrets not buying him so I'm happy to have Inki babies.

And one more surprise. I didn't know if this mare was going to make it to my farm as we weren't going to move her if she was in danger of foaling on the trailer but she just arrived today and I think she might go soon. Her name is Sahara Hawk, a very own Hawk daughter bred to Los Arboles Hy N Mighty Hawk. She arrived in good spirits and I gave her a good grooming and a sponge bath and she's now happily eating away in her stall. She has a big bag and some waxing so I think we are close. I was going to upload photos but they are in png format and I can't upload them.

Anyway, I'm hopefully going to have some foals soon and Flurry will have friends. Flurry is doing great. She's not wanting me to carry her any longer and she's kicking her tiny feet at me. She's becoming an independent tiny girl and I'm very happy to see that.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 17, 2015)

just got through reading this whole thread! Flurry is just adorable, and how lucky she is to have you to help her figure out the world! I came to the game too late to ever breed to Inki, but he is a stunner! you should have some awesome babies to look forward to!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like you have been quite busy. I am so glad to hear Flurry is doing so great! She will enjoy some baby friends?


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't know why I put a ? mark. I meant to put an !


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, I've been busy for sure. Flurry is doing so well and she'll be turned out with the new babies and other Moms in their own separate area that she already knows well. I'll keep a close eye on them but I've never had any foals be mean to one another and she needs the socialization. She's also getting a goat buddy in several months and I'll be picking out another tiny foal for her to be her constant sight companion when she is weaned from Mom but won't be weaning her for at least 6 months.

Whew, that was a lot to say


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2015)

Woops I thought it was a question and I wrote a book in response



I'm a little scattered these days.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol. Your okay! I love hearing about Flurry. You may have to write a book with all of our inquiring minds! We all just love her too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2015)

Excited for your upcoming foals and Inki is really a stunning sire should be a great colorful cross with your beautiful mare


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually a book isn't a bad idea. Really you could do Flurry's life. I honestly think it would be big


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like you'll have some more excitement very soon..... and I'm excited, too!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 20, 2015)

Baby on the way - Sahara is in the first stages of labor!



Heading back out to the barn.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

Yay! Waiting for pics!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 20, 2015)

Yay! wishing you a textbook foaling and one perfect little baby! can't wait to see pics


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2015)

Exciting prayers for a safe foaling

can't wait to hear your news


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 20, 2015)

Yippee!!


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope all is fine, and I'm praying like mad!!


----------



## Brody (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll join in the excitement! Hope all is going well, and looking forward to photos!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2015)

Any news? Hoping all is well.


----------



## KLM (Mar 21, 2015)

Can't wait to see pics! Praying all went well.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2015)

The filly fairy has landed again and this time it's a healthy gorgeous blue eyed, bald faced, champagne colored baby. Mom and babe are resting and doing well. Praise the Lord she is healthy. That's really all I cared about.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2015)

Gorgeous big congrats Sara

Blue eyes make me rethink the palomino thing

is she pinto


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2015)

No, she's not pinto. She's solid except for her bald face. Her sire is Los Arboles Hy N Mighty Hawk making her my first Billy Knight baby. She's looking champagne to me but I'm sure she can't be. I'll have her out today and do better photos.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 21, 2015)

Congratulations ! Looks palomino to me. She will probably look different dry and in the sun. NOW, please send the filly fairy my way! I have two Miniatures and the half Arab to go.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 21, 2015)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2015)

She's stunning! Congratulations!!!!!

And unless I'm mistaken, she is a minimal pinto since the blaze or bald face is a pinto gene at work. Appaloosa genes I'm good at, but with pinto genes I make mistakes. So, perhaps someone expert on the "pinto" language could clarify.

Whatever she is..... she is just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks so much. I got them out this morning and I don't think she is palomino. She's sand color or cafe au lait. Her sire's line is full of dilutes and her dam is a sorrell but as I said I know nothing about color genetics. Don't know if she'll change colors as some foals tend to do. Here's some more photos.


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2015)

As far as the miniature horse registries are concern, I'm pretty sure she would be considered solid, as she doesn't have body white that I can see, and little to no leg white. I'd say it's probably Sabino at work causing her big blaze; which is technically a "pinto" gene, but also the common gene in causing "normal" face and leg white in solid horses.

She so cute.


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, as I said I stand corrected. But I knew the blaze or socks came from the pinto genes, so I didn't know they would be considered a minimal pinto or a solid.


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a little bit like "appy bred" or maybe even appy characteristics (just the mottling and striped hooves); the genetics are there, but not showing much color.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 21, 2015)

Sooo adorable! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 21, 2015)

So cute!!!! I love her color


----------



## Kim P (Mar 22, 2015)

Just darling. She has the blaze like her mommy!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 22, 2015)

The splash white gene, similar to sabino, causes white markings on the face and blue eyes too. And is carried in all sorts of breeds not just pinto/paint horses. Either way she is gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2015)

Many congratulations Sara - she's just sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2015)

What a pretty girl! Congrats.

What color is her sire?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2015)

Her sire is perlino and her granddaddy is Billy Idol. She has a big white splash on her belly and I think from posting on FB we decided she's a palomino overo pinto if such a thing is possible.


----------



## atotton (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you. She's doing great. Here's my favorite photo from today.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2015)

Love that photo ... she is just perfect and gorgeous

with bloodlines Billy Idol x Hawk

just wow can't wait to see her in the show ring


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you Lori.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 22, 2015)

So cute. Does the white cut off at the knees? I love when they have markings like that.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2015)

She has white stockings. Weren't so visible yesterday but today they are.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 22, 2015)

So cute, I'm over here drooling


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

She is Lovely Sara. I was hoping for some more baby news when I returned to work this morning - Got my wish






Congratulations


----------



## Kim P (Mar 22, 2015)

Precious picture!


----------



## KLM (Mar 22, 2015)

LOVE that filly!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you one and all. I appreciate your kind comments. Rose is at day 334 today but she doesn't look quite ready but should be this week. I'm trying not to stress about the actual day count as it seems everyone's foals are going over 330 this year.

Thought you might enjoy seeing knee high Surprise from last year (in my avatar). She is in in a great home doing therapy work and is working with her owner through the Legacy of Hope Initiative in Kansas City and here she is out and about at Home Depot. She's going to take her certification test soon and has been in training this winter.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

On a different topic, Diane is there any way the MareStare board can get the edit button back? I saw what happened by reading about it on the Back Porch and saw all the posts on a contentious thread that someone went through and just put delete so the posts were missing and the answers made no sense. We don't have that kind of board though and it really helps if we can edit titles on our main post. Last year, I had a question I was hoping to get answered right away and I changed my title to help needed now and got many responses. I miss seeing the baby announcements in the titles too so we don't miss any of our kids that are born.

This board isn't like the rest of the forum and hope we can get it reinstated. It really serves a useful purpose here and we're just posting mare's hoo haws and unmentionables and everyone thinks we're kind of crazy anyway








So glad for this board and our fabulous moderator and other Nutty Nursery Moms.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2015)

It must be so rewarding for you Sara to see "your kids" go on to wonderful homes. She must have an amazing temperament to be working as a therapy horse. To see her bring a smile to so many kids is priceless





I agree with all you have said regarding the edit button


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 23, 2015)

Third that...want to say second but I'm a little late



.


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2015)

We can't make the change now for the edit button, but I can change your titles for you. So if you have an emergency and need help, just call me at 863-990-3220 --day or night, and I will make the change for you. Don't worry if you call me while I'm working..... getting these babies safely to the ground is critically important, so I'm here for you day or night!!

Or if it's not an emergency, just PM me and I'll make a change for you!

And thank you for your very kind words. I just love this board and everyone who shares with us and let's us be part of these pregnancies and deliveries!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you Diane. I had an urgent nursing question last year, changed the title and everyone jumped in and helped. I did have a call into my vet but have to wait for them to check their messages. Thanks again and I appreciate it.


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2015)

Any time...i'm here for you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

That is so comforting to know and so many wonderful people on the Nutty Nursery Board. Just like being with a group of friends.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 25, 2015)

You know you are on baby watch and tired when... I thought Rose was way past 330 days but when I was looking at the calendar I was looking at April instead of March. Geez. I need some sleep. I'm happy to say she's only at day 328. Will do photos today. I think she is very close.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with you mountain woman, The Nutty Nursery is pretty awesome. Get some rest.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

We' re all here as friends for sure. That's why we enjoy just sharing stories while we wait on all kinds of babies, hobbies, etc. This is my favorite place to be!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all and yes, the Nutty Nursery is awesome! No baby last night thank goodness. Those big storms rolled through here and it was not a night for foaling. It's my first experience with Midwest storms and wow, are they scary. Never seen so much lightening and large hail before. And the destruction they left elsewhere is heartbreaking.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 26, 2015)

Are your storms a lot worse than Illinois? Sorry I don't want to sound ignorant. Just curious. I like rain and thunder. But when there is a lot of destruction its not worth i5. Storms to me are calming. Heated blanket,cup of tea, and heavy rain






It*


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't know anything about Illinois but the storms here are the kind where you sit glued to the weather station deciding whether to go to your storm shelter or not as tornadoes are springing up all over. This was large size hail, thousands of lightening strikes (according to the Weather Channel), heavy rain, high winds and tornado watches. I was scared. Not used to them at all.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 27, 2015)

ok I love a great thunderstorm, but not that kind! Thank goodness for Oregon, I'd take living among the ring of fire and occasional earthquakes over tornadoes any day!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 27, 2015)

If I ever move, remind me never to move to Missouri. I can not deal with tornadoes/lightning strikes. I hope you get some nicer weather soon. I just got snow..again. Very odd weather. Hoping for warmth soon


----------



## KLM (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful California weather here, so you can always move to Cali!

A little scary that we have had very little rain this year. Now praying for a mild summer to help the drought.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Is there anywhere with minimal to..no natural disasters?

Lol my sis was in Cali just recently moved back to be closer to the fam. Iv never been but have only heard good things.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 29, 2015)

KLM you and I both! Fire season this year is going to be terrible, let alone hay prices! This drought is taking a toll on our slice of the world


----------



## KLM (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^





I agree. Its gonna be a hold on and pray king of year!

But Rebecca, Central Cali, no real disasters. We have earthquakes, but not as many as the story books say. At least not in Central Cali.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol hmm I'll put Cali on my list then


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2015)

California is no picnic either. I've been in an earthquake out there and that was a horrible experience. I guess if I were to pick the best weather is Vermont as long as you have a nice warm house to get through the winter. Not much going on there except bitter cold and lots of snow.

I haven't been around much. Been enjoying gorgeous warm, sunny weather. Just shedding out horses and playing with babies. I goofed on Rose's dates. I counted her as 300 days from the first day she was bred instead of the last so I have another month to go.

Been enjoying the babies. Flurry is doing well and can get around very well. She's feisty too and if I try to carry her, she let's me know that is unacceptable and tries to kick.

Going to try to catch up on everyone's foaling threads.


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2015)

You'll have to share some more baby pictures with us, when you get a chance!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah earthquakes are not something I would like to delve into. Guess I'll keep looking


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 1, 2015)

Oregon has earthquakes too, but it is a rare occurrence to get any that you feel. We have it all. beaches, mountains, desert, and the very green willamette valley& rogue valley.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

Oregon sounds beautiful




. So far I haven't come across and real things here. Saw a funel over my pasture once. Scared me. I was about to bring the horses into the basement lol. Small earthquake we thought last year. Turns out a house exploded. Literally, and the blast took out several other houses. Happy that house was miles away.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 2, 2015)

well I guess I'm a bit partial to it, being born an Oregonian. Most people gravitate to portland,eugene, or medford but the western half of the state is beautiful too! Just not as green and more wide open spaces with lots of horsey people!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll have to look into it. Maybe I'll vacation there to see how it is. Just gotta get the FAM to agree.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 2, 2015)

For me, I like anywhere there are wide open spaces, you can live on hundreds of acres and have no neighbors and see cows meandering around instead of people and I guess the weather is secondary. Everywhere has some kind of drawback. One of the wonderful things about our country is everyone can find a place they love. And Oregon is gorgeous. Haven't been there in decades but it was lovely. Maybe it's like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz says "there's no place like home" and I add home is anywhere the horses live.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the information on wonderful places to live. I'm gonna have to do some research



.

As for you mountain woman when are you gonna grace us with more updated pictures?!:-D


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I've been taking daily hoo haw photos of Rose mostly so I can watch progress and I'd say we're close but not there but instead of sharing nether regions, here are two photos of Mariah Blue. She and Flurry are out together and do surprisingly well together even though Mariah towers over her and Flurry is managing just fine.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2015)

Still a "purty gurl"... Glad to hear Flurry is doing well!! Can't wait to see pics of her too.


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2015)

What a pretty girl, and yes, we'd love to see a new picture of Flurry, too!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice top line and legs. I too am excited to see some flurry photos



and I love the name you chose


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 6, 2015)

Sooo cute! Yes we need flurry pics!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2015)

Here's two Flurry photos. I used to post more photos of Flurry but some people (not on here) got upset by seeing a filly without eyes so I stopped posting head shots of her. Being blind doesn't hinder her.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 7, 2015)

I personally don't mind seeing a filly with no eyes. And anyone who is affended should check in the mirror, we all carry something that may offend someone else.

She looks adorable even if all I'm seeing is a fluffy baby butt



. I lover her mixed tail so cute. I bet she's wondering why your always taking pictures of her butt lol. My girls always turn around like "hey my face is right here".lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 7, 2015)

She has her butt to me quite a bit because I still carry her to and from turn out and she gets insulted and tries to kick me. Soon she'll be getting trained to a halter and lead so I won't be carrying her but she's just so tiny she's easy to scoop up. I'm used to her not having eyes and to her it's normal but I guess it's shocking to a lot of people. I've gotten lots of inquiries about why I just didn't put her down. All I can say is to anyone faced with the same situation is that being blind from birth, she doesn't know a different world and she's really not having any problems asserting herself or getting around or even socializing with Mariah and Paradigm is a fantastic mom.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 7, 2015)

Good for you! I see no reason to put her down just because she was born blind! I love seeing her updates, and we don't mind seeing her face either. we all love the babies! I love her feisty attitude, shes doing just fine in her dark world.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 7, 2015)

Aww she is just perfect! I agree with Rebecca and Amanda! We love Flurry just the way she is! And love to see pics of her!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 7, 2015)

They are both precious! I sure don't mind seeing pics of flurry's face. I have a one eyed pony! I had his eye removed bc something happened and when he came to my house, his eye was gross! It was infected and he had already lost sight in it so I just had it removed. He is still everyone's favorite. Well until we got the baby!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree with everyone else , she is just lovely Sara. I hope people aren't being nasty about giving her a chance. We love her just the way she is


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2015)

This is our Nutty Nursery, as you know, and we're happy she made it safely to the ground, even with her early problem. You won't offend US with pictures of what I believe will be a pretty face -- since the rest of her is just beautiful. We love her the way she is, and if anyone said anything different here, I'd be very surprised. So, don't go crazy trying to hide her face from the Aunties! We would happily kiss her on her little nose, and are very happy that she joined us here!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry you have had some "neigh" sayers.... Oh that was awful ?... I think she is adorable and that she looks great!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 7, 2015)

Kim the pony you describe reminds me of one I know. L.a. she has one eye. I grew up riding on her at the age of 4. Still alive and teaching kids


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Wish just foaled!!! I think it's buckskin - kind of blue coat color and a colt!!! I have been so busy watching Rose and once again Ms. Wish had no signs she was going to foal so she surprised me meaning once again absolutely no bag at all. I'll do photos when he's dry. Mom and babe are doing well.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

First photos.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice!!buckskin!!! So cute.I bet heck have dapples when he's older




. Look how dark his butt is


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks. He looked almost blue in color when he was wet but now I can definitely see he's buckskin. Don't know about dapples but that would be nice. Dad is buckskin and Mom is a palomino pinto. Anyway, he's Wish's final foal. She's going to be 21 in June and although she's in great shape and I know people do breed mares over 20, she's going to retire and I'm not pushing my luck and risking a problem with her. This baby will be staying with me as he's very special to me being her last foal.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

Awww  congrats!!!


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations on another cutie!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you and Rose is due any second. I think Melinda and I are going to win the prize for the most foals this year


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh wow I just LOVE him!!! So beautiful!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you. He's back in his stall sound asleep. Love all these babies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations Sara & Wish



He is stunning.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2015)

First a photo of my new baby. I named him Merlin.




Next is a question. I live in the land of ticks - those small tiny seed tick like critters and I've discovered their favorite place is either on my mares' hoo haws or their bags. I've been picking the little critters off but needless to say my mares are not pleased with having someone removing ticks from such delicate skin. So what can I safely use to repel them that will actually work? Has to be safe enough for nursing mares. Any ideas?

Still waiting for Rosie to decide to foal.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww too cute!! Hmmm I'm not sure on the ticks... There's got to be something thats natural you could use... I'm going to ponder on it and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you Mindy. I can really use the advice


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohh I got something! Maybe try coconut oil! Get the virgin unrefined kind. I have heard of people using it on their dogs for fleas and ticks. It will be solid until you grab a handful and rub it together. The warmth of your hands will melt it and then you could rub down their "sensitive areas" and maybe even their legs really good with it. It's all natural and certainly wouldn't hurt a thing to try it!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I have it here because I give it to the piggies as a supplement so I'm going to try it tomorrow and I'll let you know. Thanks so much.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 11, 2015)

Cool! Yeah let me know if it works or not!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 11, 2015)

Oooooh I'm so in love with him!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 11, 2015)

Great idea!

You have piggies!!?:-D :-D


----------



## Kim P (Apr 12, 2015)

So cute and I like the name!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry Sara I'm late again (pesky internet connection!!) but many many congratulations on your fabulous little colt - one of my fav colours too!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 13, 2015)

Mindy, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it yesterday and it seems to be working. Hurray! Rebecca, yes, I have Kune Kune pigs and miniature pigs. All pets and neutered - no piglets here but I love pigs.

And thank you Ladies. I'm very pleased with him


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Awwwwwwww!!!!! Kune kunes!!!!! My fave


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh I'm so excited that it's working so far!!! ?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry I'm not around much but just so busy that it's hard to find time for everything. I had a pasture bred mare - Reeces Thyme Will Tell bred to RFM's Thunder Inki. Well, I wasn't posting about her because she didn't really look very pregnant and I was expecting a late summer/early fall baby. I went out to feed dinner last night and she lay down and went into foal. I was sure she was having a miscarriage. Long story short, I was praying the entire time, had to step in to help Thyme out but we did it together and I now have a bouncing baby filly. She's not even a day old but here's her first photos. Mom and Babe are enjoying some private bonding time in their own turn out.

She's blue eyed and one side of her face is white and the other black. Not the best photos yet.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 20, 2015)

Awwww so cute! Congrats! So glad she waited for you to be with her!


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm behind, so congrats on your last two foals, they are stunning. Can't wait to see more pictures of both. And, you have to share a pic or two of the pet pigs.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

Awe. So sweet! I will be watching for more pics!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

She is certainly a lovely surprise , Congratulations


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

Again, CONGRATULATIONS on another BEAUTY!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

She's perfect, I hope you plan on keeping her?.... She's got a lovely neck and top line. Congratulations


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2015)

aaahhhh, what a grand lil' girl!!

congrats to you and the proud mom and dad.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you all! Rebecca, not sure if I'm keeping her yet or if she'll be for sale. I have one more mare due to foal from Inki and then I'll decide in a couple of months. Right now I'm just enjoying babies. Here's some more photos. Sorry for not being around but it's super busy and I'm old and tired at the end of the day. Thanks again for all your kind words.

The other side of baby Miracle








Foal photos. My little buckskin boy has blue eyes too it seems. Don't know if they'll stay blue.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2015)

How cute they all are!!!! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------

